# She doesn't like being picked up....... trust vs character



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

Do all hedgies have an issue with being picked up? Snuffles has gotten use to having her quills stroked (some days more than others! :lol: )..... but heavens forbid if you try and pick her up! :shock: 

Is it that she is still trying to get use to that (the quill stroking didn't take too long....) or are some hedgies against being picked up in general - like some are cuddles and others aren't ???


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think many are pretty jumpy and "quilly" when they are first picked up, but usually relax and settle down soon after. My boy doesn't like to be first woken up, but as soon as he knows it's me, he puts his quills down and is as friendly as ever.


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> My boy doesn't like to be first woken up, but as soon as he knows it's me, he puts his quills down and is as friendly as ever.


hehe, even when she knows it's me and is wide awake..... she still doesn't let me pick her up! :lol:


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

How old is your lil hedgie? Pokey didn't like being picked up for the longest time after I got him but 6 months or so into it he finally quit ramming with his quills down ( thank goodness  ) and wouldn't huff when he realized it was me. Personally I can't compare the time it took to bond with him to any other animal, it took quite a bit longer. I feel great now that he even sleeps while I stroke his quills or walk him around or whatever.  

Other than age, do you have an explorer on your hands or a cuddler? If shes an explorer she might just want down, its a bit easier to explore when you can choose where you go  .

Another thought is that maybe shes just not feeling secure the way you pick it up? I wouldn't expect this but I assume its possible nonetheless.


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

Tristen said:


> How old is your lil hedgie? Pokey didn't like being picked up for the longest time after I got him but 6 months or so into it he finally quit ramming with his quills down ( thank goodness  ) and wouldn't huff when he realized it was me. Personally I can't compare the time it took to bond with him to any other animal, it took quite a bit longer. I feel great now that he even sleeps while I stroke his quills or walk him around or whatever.
> 
> Other than age, do you have an explorer on your hands or a cuddler? If shes an explorer she might just want down, its a bit easier to explore when you can choose where you go  .


We have had Snuffles for about 3 months now, so I think that she is pushing 4 months old.

To be dead honest, I am not entirely sure whether she is an explorer or a cuddler yet!  Because when she has woken up, she will climb along the bed and try and chew on everything (including my glasses and my boyfriend's hair! :lol: ), but when she wants to sleep - she will sleep anywhere, including in my lap or in my jacket when I am lying in bed.... she will sometimes even crawl up the sleeve and sleep there by my arm!


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm dealing with a similar situation with Luna! I love her to bits, but when I take her out for play time I can't touch her. She doesnt like to be picked up right away if at all. She knows her name now, and I've tried pursuading with mealies, but that didnt fly. Once she's out of her cage for about 15 minutes she's perky and right back to normal, happy play time, and gets along with me just fine. 
So, lol today I was watching the Dog Whisperer marathon on National Geographic. Milo my 20 lb cat was on my bed with me. I decided that I would try and have some calm bonding time with Luna and hopefully help her and milo adjust to one another. I know not to the point of snuggling right off the bat, but maybe better understanding and not so much jealousness. In fact :lol: I decided to try some dog whispering psychology on them both. Thinking 'oh well, wont work but it might give me a better idea on what to work on'. Surprisingly though, it actually worked!!!
I sat cross legged on my bed and put her between my legs while she was still huffy puffy. I didnt look at her, or touch her, or talk to her. Within 5 minutes she was out and had her nose in the air, squeaking and pawing at me for attention. So, I gave her a bit, and then continued watching tv. I didnt pick her up out of my lap. I waited for her to climb out on her own, my thoughts being when she felt secure she would do so. And she did within another 5 minutes. So then she was out on my bed, milo facing me, her in between. And would you believe it??? Nose to nose sniffing, purring, squeaking, a little licking from luna. A little exploring of my bed and soon after Luna was stretching out by milo, watching tv with us both. :shock: 

That just never happened before. Not even the calm unballed behavior after 5 minutes. I dont know if trying the same thing would help, but it might work. I've also got a better understanding of the balance between lunas character and her trust in me. In a way it isn't that she doesnt trust me, she just has more natural aprehension than my first hedgie, a more hesitant characteristic than peti. But on the same token she's also just as content to play and explore as she is to just kick it with the cat and watch some national geographic lol


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

hahaha! :lol: Oh my word, that is crazy... but yet so cute!

When I take Snuffles out, the first thing that is on her mind is "I WANT TO SLEEP MORE!!" and she will try and bury herself into/under anything that can hide her from us! Sometimes she would sleep for a little, then come out again and explore a bit....... other times, you won't see her at all - not matter how long I have her out for! :shock:



Alicat42 said:


> I sat cross legged on my bed and put her between my legs while she was still huffy puffy. I didnt look at her, or touch her, or talk to her. Within 5 minutes she was out and had her nose in the air, squeaking and pawing at me for attention. So, I gave her a bit, and then continued watching tv. I didnt pick her up out of my lap. I waited for her to climb out on her own, my thoughts being when she felt secure she would do so. And she did within another 5 minutes.


Did you have anything covering him/her while in your lap?


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

No, I didnt. I had my elbows on my knees and sort of leaning over lol thats about it. But you could try using something like a blanket to cover half of your lap. Then once your Snuffles (which is such a sweet name!!) is ready to come out and play she can crawl out the half of your lap uncovered haha If that doesnt work you could always try covering your whole lap with a blanket? She might sleep there for a little while, but its still a bit of bonding time right?
Good luck!!


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! And for the compliment of her name.... I was always joking when I said that I wanted to name my hedgie (if I ever got one) Snuffles - then when we got her, and saw how she was.... it actually suited her! :lol: 

Well, I think we had a bit of a "break-through" last night! 

When I clean her cage in the evenings, I take out everything so that it is easier for me and so she doesn't get upset. When I am doing this, she will usually try and bury herself under the lining that I have laid down on the bottom of her cage :roll: 
But I decided to take her out for a bit last night. I put her on the bed, I lay next to her while my boyfriend was busy on the PC. And to my surprise........ she didn't try to hide under the blanket {which she does all the time!} - she actually lay there next to me, hiding her face a bit from some of the light while I was stroking her quills!
She has gotten use to me stroking her...... but never has she just lay there, uncovered, and trying to sleep next to me


----------

